# Mizar (Macedonian darkwae band)



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

Mizar is a Macedonian rock band from Skopje. They achieved a status of a cult band, especially in Macedonia and across the Western Balkans.

Mizar's musical style is post-punk, darkwave and gothic rock. Beside influences such as Joy Division for instance, Mizar also uses elements of Traditional Macedonian folklore and Byzantine music.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Quite repetitive. There's really no development aside from a few unimaginative variations on the main theme.


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

Morimur said:


> Quite repetitive. There's really no development aside from a few unimaginative variations on the main theme.


What do you think about this?











Anastasia are also Macedonian darkwave band, they won the Golden Lion prize for their music in Venice film festival in 1994.


----------

